# Amphibians



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Al cooked FOUR bullfrogs for me tonight!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

she is so mean! lol no sah I am sure you loved it I would have thought I was being punished for something I did to her... lol


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe, she fed me creek chub last night!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor little frogs. Lol. What does a frog taste like anyways?


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Black Rabbit said:


> Poor little frogs. Lol. What does a frog taste like anyways?


Chicken but it smells like frog.....


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks yum!

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol my grandpa used to say they taste like chicken too. Lol. Never had the guts to try it myself though.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I never believe that "everything tastes like chicken" lol
What are the cheek things?! I should mention I hate seafood or lake food. Lol frogs would fall into that fishy category for me I think lol

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Ames! You hate Sea Food and you live in New England, what a shame!

Yeah, I am all set on froggy legs but she sure made it look appealing.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I love frog legs! and.... yes.... they taste like chicken and have a texture much like free range, no hormone, no antibiotic, etc. chicken wings.


Hash, Al's look good too! She obviously knows what she's doin, from preparation to presentation!

I would happily eat some of that!


----------

